# Dead Space 2



## netieb (Jan 31, 2011)

The new Dead Space deserves a fan club ^^




Spoiler



I like the story especially the part where you have to go on the Ishimura again 



What do you guys think?


----------



## caleb (Jan 31, 2011)

I think if they added some "labyrinths" and removed the marker where you have to go to complete next objective would make it a great unforgettable game like SystemShock2 was.
No matter what monster they throw at me the game still has that console sugar added that spoils the thrill.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

i suggest avoiding any spoilers, use 



Spoiler



tags.


anyone wondering why it feels slow and laggy, turn off Vsync. the dumbasses capped it at 30FPS (probably a leftover from the consoles to prevent them overheating)


----------



## Flibolito (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the dumbasses capped it at 30FPS (probably a leftover from the consoles to prevent them overheating)



lol amen brotha

At least on the pc it looks sharper than on the consoles, how did they use AA in this game, in the first it didn't seem to do much.


----------



## qubit (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i suggest avoiding any spoilers, use
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Dumbasses indeed. Having your watercooled rig with top-end everything run at a shitty 30fps due to some lazy-ass coding is just not on. It's the sort of thing that would make me not buy a game if it couldn't be fixed.


----------



## Flibolito (Jan 31, 2011)

Aye so it's either laggy ass 30fps or 190 fps and tearing the hell out of the images haha.
Either way Dead Space 1 was awesome and imo a sleeper hit which actually delivered a horror atmosphere something that Resident evil and other have failed to deliver in the last few years.
I'll prolly get this off steam when its a little cheaper.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

Flibolito said:


> Aye so it's either laggy ass 30fps or 190 fps and tearing the hell out of the images haha.
> Either way Dead Space 1 was awesome and imo a sleeper hit which actually delivered a horror atmosphere something that Resident evil and other have failed to deliver in the last few years.
> I'll prolly get this off steam when its a little cheaper.



i disabled Vsync in the game and get ~150FPS, but actually dont get any tearing.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jan 31, 2011)

Disable Vsync ingame.

Use D3DOverrider to force Vsync and TripleBuffering in DirectX games. (CCC and Nvidia Control Panel only force Trip Buff in OpenGL)

Presto. 60 fps constant with V-Sync enabled. (This method cures all mouse movement issues in Dead Space 1 as well.)


----------



## netieb (Jan 31, 2011)

The only thing that bothers me is that sometimes you have to fight thousands of enemys in a f****ing tiny room. That is just to cramped.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Disable Vsync ingame.
> 
> Use D3DOverrider to force Vsync and TripleBuffering in DirectX games. (CCC and Nvidia Control Panel only force Trip Buff in OpenGL)
> 
> Presto. 60 fps constant with V-Sync enabled. (This method cures all mouse movement issues in Dead Space 1 as well.)



i was going to try that soon myself actually


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jan 31, 2011)

Also, adding Morphological Anti-Aliasing makes this game look really, really nice. 

You got a HD 5xxx or 6xxx card, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Flibolito (Jan 31, 2011)

netieb said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that sometimes you have to fight thousands of enemys in a f****ing tiny room. That is just to cramped.



I hear ya bro but sometime its part of the horror experience just like the old resident evil games with pre-rendered backgrounds gave a much better atmosphere (at the cost of some gameplay) using awkward but effective camera angles. Being a fan of the original I'll give this one a shot especially with the V-sync tuning.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 31, 2011)

Have they improved the controls at all?


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 31, 2011)

Enjoying the game so far, just started Chapter 6
My only annoyance was trying to figure out how to turn off the gravity in Chapter 5 oterh than that fun game.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> Enjoying the game so far, just started Chapter 6
> My only annoyance was trying to figure out how to turn off the gravity in Chapter 5 oterh than that fun game.



chapter 7 has a few annoying puzzles like that



Spoiler



a DNA scanner you have to throw a corpse through, that i'd mangled so i didnt think of it for ages, followed by an engineers tunnel thing you gotta crawl through... with a tiny button off to the side to change which room the tunnel goes to.




controls are fine this time around, Vsync tweak makes me happy.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 31, 2011)

I started this game last night on the 360.  It looks and plays very nice


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> chapter 7 has a few annoying puzzles like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh goody a few more treats in store


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 31, 2011)

im getting the game today(1week later, hv been working) Dead Space is one of my top5 games. Anxious to play the 2nd. So i have read enough  -30fps- what a F%%$ng crap its that!! EA seems to concern now just consoles. Any news about a patch/fix or something??


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> im getting the game today(1week later, hv been working) Dead Space is one of my top5 games. Anxious to play the 2nd. So i have read enough  -30fps- what a F%%$ng crap its that!! EA seems to concern now just consoles. Any news about a patch/fix or something??



as we said above, disable in game Vsync. If you want a 60FPS cap, use D3Doverrider.


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> as we said above, disable in game Vsync. If you want a 60FPS cap, use D3Doverrider.


Thanx Mussels i read your post i will do that asap when i grab that piece of game, but what im saying is that pc gamers are being not taking into consideration. We are lucky to have the 2nd part in PC, I cant say the same with GoW 2 and the upcoming 3.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 31, 2011)

see I was right!

it's a good game. I have completed the single player campaign a couple times now. Brad at Giantbomb suggested Dead Space 2 Multiplayer needs a Survival or Horde mode (Humans vs. Waves of Necromorphs) I so agree.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 31, 2011)

vsync on







vsync off ( in game setting no D3D)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok so all you have to do is turn off vsync in game and enable it in the GPU control panel?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2011)

My V-sync is working correctly ... it capped at 60FPS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so getting this game when it goes on sale.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 31, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm so getting this game when it goes on sale.



but its on sale for ages now.I got it for 4days now.and havent played only run to set graphic options, still looking for hardcore save.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2011)

Arciks said:


> but its on sale for ages now.I got it for 4days now.and havent played only run to set graphic options, still looking for hardcore save.



DS2 hasnt been on sale yet. Sale as is money off. I aint paying 59 bucks.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 31, 2011)

for me sale is when i can buy it. your definition for me is most likely discount sale


----------



## netieb (Feb 1, 2011)

Man dead space came out last month ^^ Does anyone know where to find the bonus suites?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 4, 2011)

Playin on zelot mode 3 chapter.i could play on hardcore(and they messed a big time with 3 saves )I can save whenever i want just need to change difficulty before I save,even thats takes away save on hardmode but still i can play on hardcore with help of easer difficulty saveing.so I beat developers and get a way around.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 7, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Playin on zelot mode 3 chapter.i could play on hardcore(and they messed a big time with 3 saves )I can save whenever i want just need to change difficulty before I save,even thats takes away save on hardmode but still i can play on hardcore with help of easer difficulty saveing.so I beat developers and get a way around.



Kind of pointless really.  If the mode requires you to complete the entire game with only 3 saves, isn't it defeating the object if you require more saves?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 7, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Kind of pointless really.  If the mode requires you to complete the entire game with only 3 saves, isn't it defeating the object if you require more saves?



Anyways 3 saves is just stupid.Because you need to play atleast coupkle of hours to use 1 save.But if normal player who spends not more than 1hour at gameing a day how does he complete it on hardcore?.They should call that mode sickcore not hardcore, because if developers dont care about gamers health than they should be forbidden to work under game industry.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 7, 2011)

Dead Space 2 standard edition and collectors edition for all platforms $39.99/$59.95 today on Amazon.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm just about done with normal and then going to play through again but not on hardcore yet so I can get the Elite Suites.  After I have them then it will be time for hardcore.  So far I have really enjoyed the game.

The only issue I have had is twice all of a sudden I get stuck aiming.  Not sure if anyone has ran into this but the only thing I have found to get out of it is close out of the game and start back up from your last save point.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Dead Space 2 standard edition and collectors edition for all platforms $39.99/$59.95 today on Amazon.
> 
> http://mexicanonadiet.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/bush-booyah.jpg



Thank you! But not quite low enough...


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank you! But not quite low enough...



I don't know if it's going to drop lower than $30 anytime soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know if it's going to drop lower than $30 anytime soon.



Im in no rush. I got DS1 for 7 bucks on steam.


----------



## purecain (Feb 7, 2011)

i've absolutely loved this game so far... playing on survivalist setting... 

so many scares... i loved the first, and now i love the second...

i got hit in the face...by a big smiley face, scared me to death...brilliant...


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 7, 2011)

purecain said:


> i've absolutely loved this game so far... playing on survivalist setting...
> 
> so many scares... i loved the first, and now i love the second...
> 
> i got hit in the face...by a big smiley face, scared me to death...brilliant...



Sometimes it's fun to die in this game.  Just to see how graphic they can go.  

Last Tuesday during our ice/snow storm I rented/watched Aftermath.  All I can say is its unique and not a bad tie-in to the game.


----------



## fwix (Feb 7, 2011)

a really a good game  9/10
and i start to upload my game play in my channel 

http://www.youtube.com/user/fwix1gamer

and i think to upload all the game play soon XD


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 7, 2011)

first screenshots of Dead Space 2: Severed (DLC). it adds 2 new chapters to the single player campaign. unfortunately it won't be coming to PC. you can thank EA for that.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 10, 2011)

If you want you can check out my Dead Space 2 Walkthrough that has MLAA featured. The first several clips are a little late with the audio (my fault) because I was recording at 120 FPS and I should've been recording at 60 FPS. My next upload will be at 60 FPS. I will take some screen shots. Let me know what you think guys.

Part I : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vLVOjd9uGw

ps - I average around 220 FPS My lowest was I think 65-70 FPS. My max was 320 FPS


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2011)

why does it need MLAA? DS2 has its own AA options.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 10, 2011)

I hoped they make another game based of Dead Space 2 like they did in HL2 with Black Mesa. Or, do the story through the girls eyes (I forget the check's name) and the other guy's eyes (the other physco)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 10, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Anyways 3 saves is just stupid.Because you need to play atleast coupkle of hours to use 1 save.But if normal player who spends not more than 1hour at gameing a day how does he complete it on hardcore?.They should call that mode sickcore not hardcore, because if developers dont care about gamers health than they should be forbidden to work under game industry.



But they know that hardcore gamers sit at their PC/console for hours on end PLUS you can always pause the game to take a break.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DS2 hasnt been on sale yet. Sale as is money off. I aint paying 59 bucks.



So I grabbed the LE off Amazon for 39.99 the other day for PS3 (all platforms were on sale). I've only played the first 15mins or so, but it looks like its not going to disappoint. Looks pretty good on the PS3 too.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 11, 2011)

Just started my 2nd play through on Zealot mode last night and I have to say the Riot Suit is freaking awesome looking  Maxed out the plasma cutter and contact beam last night and so far zealot mode isn't a challenge(just stepped into Chapter 2).  Trying to get all Elite Suits before I start hardcore mode.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

Dead Space 2: Severed (DLC) coming to XBOX 360 & PS3 March 1st for $6.99 (560 MS)

Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Gh3ateQk0


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> But they know that hardcore gamers sit at their PC/console for hours on end PLUS you can always pause the game to take a break.



In the past I was doing something like that but now I just dont have any patience,so i just doing zealot and thats fine for me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't pause my screen I have a plasma lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well thats why you need be HARDCORE to play it on HARDCORE lol
Well they say its best to save at chapter 7,chapter 11 and maybe chapter 13 or something on hardcore mode.
I have started zealot mode using the Riot security suit atm until i unlock the elite advanced suit


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 24, 2011)

Till now this game rule, it took me a little to get inside the Ishimura (working) but Wow!! is great to play once again and remember all the passages of the ship. Right now im in the decontamination chamber, almost no bullets and lots of those kids and black morphs!! 
trying to use my stasis and stamp some of them to save ammo.......die m'fers die!


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 25, 2011)

*Somewhat of a PC patch now available*

About time but from what I gathered us PC gamers are still getting screwed on this game.  Can be read here and downloaded here.  

I'm gonna try it when I get home and start over on Zealot mode.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 25, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> About time but from what I gathered us PC gamers are still getting screwed on this game.  Can be read here and downloaded here.
> 
> I'm gonna try it when I get home and start over on Zealot mode.



Havent played for 2weeks now, suprised to see patch to this game,because first DS didnt get any patch.Probably will continue to play this weekend my zealot chapter 5


----------

